# Stars8462 Yard 2015



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

This was my 7th and final year of building a graveyard scene.
Every year I added in new props, and rotated out old ones.
The only thing that remained from the first year is 5 of the tombstones.

This was also the first year that I dressed up - allowing me to retire my animated reaper.

Sorry - no night shots. We actually forgot about them until having taken half of it down.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We have the rising phantom, too! Great prop for a graveyard scene.

[email protected] rats chewing on an arm


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice set-up. Nice large props. Any night pics?


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> Nice set-up. Nice large props. Any night pics?


I always shoot for life sized props - except for the tombstones.

Unfortunately no
May seem crazy, but I don't start setting up until Halloween (only exception is the fence, which I put up the night before), and take everything down once Trick or Treating is over (usually 10pm)

This year, my daughter and I completely forgot about night pictures until I had already removed several of the props.


----------



## Beadchaser (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice work. Where did you get the tops for the fence? I've been looking for those, and am almost resigned to just making my own.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Beadchaser said:


> Nice work. Where did you get the tops for the fence? I've been looking for those, and am almost resigned to just making my own.


King Architectural Metals has a lot of plastic finials.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> King Architectural Metals has a lot of plastic finials.


That's where I bought mine.
They weren't big enough to fit over the conduit, so I cut wooden dowels down to around 3 inches long and hot glued them inside the finials. Then it was just a matter of setting them inside the conduit, and easily removing them before taking down the fence.


----------

